# Lucky buys.



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

Well, I just came back from a garage sale where an old lady sold me a Godin Freeway Classic that seems like I was the first to take it out of the gig bag for 20 bucks, well, that made my day, 500 bucks off. Maybe you have similar stories?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

perhaps JUST the gig bag was for sale for $20...???....did she realize the guitar was inside...???...I hope she was cognizant and not taken advantage of...that's one of my pet peeves...did you ask her if she knew the value of the guitar and she was still willing to let it go for so little...???...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

why don't you post a picture of this guitar with the $200 Marshall you bragged about in a previous post.

I think you are BSing-prove me wrong.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

no $20.00 guitars but many offers that I could not refuse.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> perhaps JUST the gig bag was for sale for $20...???....did she realize the guitar was inside...???...I hope she was cognizant and not taken advantage of...that's one of my pet peeves...*did you ask her if she knew the value of the guitar and she was still willing to let it go for so little...???*...


 jimihendrix make a very inportant point here. If you didn't ask the "old lady", are you going to do right, be a man of honour/ integrity and go back and ask her about it?

If you don't, you will carry the baggage of this lack of respect for yourself/your actions for life. 

However, I'm sure you will do the right thing.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guitar-n00b (Jul 17, 2010)

No, she said that theres a guitar and she is giving it away, I'll put pics on the weekend.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> why don't you post a picture of this guitar with the $200 Marshall you bragged about in a previous post.
> 
> I think you are BSing-prove me wrong.


I've been thinking the same thing. Nevermind his claim that he can play Eruption after only playing guitar for 8 months. 

I think I'll just stop replying to his threads.

However, if you DID pick up a Godin for $20, I'm with Jimi and Greco. You're the type of person who would find a wallet full of money and take it all. Maybe if something like this happened to you, you'd realize how upsetting it is and would think twice about taking a really good deal because it benefits YOU.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I would have believed this story if it was a mint 1959 Les Paul, but we all know little old ladies don't have Godin Freeway Classics in their attics.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar-n00b said:


> No, she said that theres a guitar and *she is giving it away*


I still think that it is imperative that you go back and discuss this in detail with her. 

*She might not have any idea as to the value of the guitar....and that is the whole point here.*

Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> However, if you DID pick up a Godin for $20, I'm with Jimi and Greco. You're the type of person who would find a wallet full of money and take it all. Hope someone rips you off for all your worth so you get to see what it's like.


man, that's pretty extreme. what happened to all that canadian-good natured, easy going, i'm ok, you're ok thing?
maybe smoke a fattie and chill a little. i know if it was me at a yard sale and came across some incredible deal like that, i would assume the person knew what they were doing and be thrilled to get an awesome deal. they don't come along every day. if my instinct told me that maybe they were ill-informed i would ask if they were sure about what they were doing, but i wouldn't go any further than that. there may be a story behind it. maybe she just wanted it out of her sight for some reason.
hoping someone gets ripped off for all their worth, over a story you suspect may not be true, over people you don't even know, that's alotta baggage to carry around.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> man, that's pretty extreme. what happened to all that canadian-good natured, easy going, i'm ok, you're ok thing?
> maybe smoke a fattie and chill a little. i know if it was me at a yard sale and came across some incredible deal like that, i would assume the person knew what they were doing and be thrilled to get an awesome deal. they don't come along every day. if my instinct told me that maybe they were ill-informed i would ask if they were sure about what they were doing, but i wouldn't go any further than that. there may be a story behind it. maybe she just wanted it out of her sight for some reason.
> hoping someone gets ripped off for all their worth, over a story you suspect may not be true, over people you don't even know, that's alotta baggage to carry around.


You're right cheezy, it was a bit much. And I apologize to the OP. It's just that people messing with other people's personal possessions is a really big beef of mine. But you're right. I'll edit my previous post.

I still think the onus is on the buyer to make someone aware when they're selling something too far below it's value unless there's a legit reason to go along with it. For instance, yes, maybe it belonged to her husband or son who passed away and she just wants it out of her sight. That I could buy, but even then I would feel pretty bad about myself if I took the deal. I'd probably offer her a bit more just so I didn't feel like a thief in the night, and I've done so in the past.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

can you post a pic of the little old lady too...???...in any case...there was a thread about best deals made here...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/vintage/1552-best-deal-you-ever-made.html


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

buy? oh no, I had a full stack shipped from Arkansas for free.


----------



## Schectertastic (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a few over the years.

I bought an Ibanez Les Paul for around $400 several years ago, never used it, put it up for sale and someone offered me $800 for it, so that worked out well in my favour.

As for a good buy, stopping at a pawn shop while on my honeymoon with my wife netted me a Hagstrom Hc-15 classical from 1967 for $149...less than a starter classical and a whole hell of a lot better. Also bought a Godin LG EMG for $400 flat from a store that was clearing out "discontinued" models. Stores where I had been still had it on the wall for $649-$699, so that was a killer deal for that guitar as well


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> can you post a pic of the little old lady too...???


I laughed so hard that I thought I'd need to call an ambulance!!


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

The wife found a like new Helly Hanson coat at a garage sale the other day......for a dollar. The wife had to give the old lady $5.........just wouldn't feel right taking it for a buck. I on the other hand found a Martin 12 string for $35 (1 tuner snapped right off the headstock) at a garage sale when I was ten +/- and my grandfather bought it for me.......a few years later....... I traded it for something to smoke...... (not really knowing what I had)


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Metal#J# said:


> a few years later....... I traded it for something to smoke...... (not really knowing what I had)


Oh...man..how many kids have done that also....count me in MANY times..


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Metal#J# said:


> a few years later....... I traded it for something to smoke...... (not really knowing what I had)


a buddy of mine scored a beautiful little brazilian acoustic because he was in the right place at the right time when a musician passing through was $40 shy of scoring the hash he wanted.
I also have a friend who was in the right place at the right time for a guy who needed $250 for bail, and all he had was his mid-60s Strat. this was a long, long time ago, so it was just a guitar at the time. He still has the strat though, and it's a beaut


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> You're right cheezy, it was a bit much. And I apologize to the OP. It's just that people messing with other people's personal possessions is a really big beef of mine. But you're right. I'll edit my previous post.
> 
> I still think the onus is on the buyer to make someone aware when they're selling something too far below it's value unless there's a legit reason to go along with it. For instance, yes, maybe it belonged to her husband or son who passed away and she just wants it out of her sight. That I could buy, but even then I would feel pretty bad about myself if I took the deal. I'd probably offer her a bit more just so I didn't feel like a thief in the night, and I've done so in the past.


I tend to agree with cheezyridr on this if someone has chosen to put something up for sale you have to assume that the person knows what they're doing and will be satisfied with recieiving the amount they are asking. Although its true some people might not have done the research they may also just want to be rid of it or not want to take the time to look into it any further. When I found my Moog EQ the shopkeeper told me he could get more than the $75 he was asking but didnt wanna bother, good deal for me.

But I definitely understand your point, $20 for almost any guitar is pretty low and I would assume most people would ask for more, but it definitely does not sound like any deception or anything shady went on. Sounds like n00b was just trying to share his story of a good deal not tell people that he ripped off someone at a yard sale.


----------



## Lgsp90 (Jul 28, 2010)

About a year ago, I was doing a job at a guy's house and he had a pile of stuff sitting in the middle of the basement floor for a yard sale that weekend. He told us to have a look and see if there was anything we were interested in amoungst it, there was a gig bag sticking up out of the pile and when I checked it all I could see was the head stock with the squire logo on it. When we were done, he asked if we wanted anything and I said that the guitar was the only thing of intrest but as it was a squire it wasn't worth much to me. He said that he wanted $25 for it and for another $5 I could have the amp with it as it had been in the basement for 15 years and he figgured he'd endup throwing it out.When I got it home and cleaned it up,it turned out to be a 1993 japanise Squire 1964 Strat reissue, Blond with rosewood fretboard.The amp was a squire frontman 25R. The other thing was that the guitar and amp was the Wayne's World special issue with a production run of 250 according to Fender. Other than new strings and a really good cleaning,no other work was done before it was used to gig. I guess it proves the saying "one mans junk is anothers treasure. BTW: I gave him $40 for them.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Better not say what i bought, might get a thrashing here..


----------

